# "God always with me"



## Welton

Could someone translate into Hebrew?


----------



## Marnavot

God *is *always with me
Translates into:
אלוהים תמיד איתי​


----------



## Welton

What is the difference between את from the phrase you translated and עם from "עמנו האל", which would be the translation of the German motto "Gott mit uns" (God with us)? Unfortunately I can't link the source. Please google "עמנו האל" to find the Hebrew Wikiquote article named "מוטואים".


----------



## elroy

In modern Hebrew, עם changes to -אית when followed by a pronoun.


----------



## Welton

ok
!תודה רבה​


----------



## mdbulan

How would you write "God is with me always"? Can you write it vertically as well?


----------



## ashmash

I would also consider אלוהים תמיד לצדי (always by my side).


----------



## airelibre

mdbulan said:


> How would you write "God is with me always"? Can you write it vertically as well?



That's just a different word order of the first one, I suppose אלוהים איתי תמיד, but with the phrase having 'always' at the end, it sounds better to me as אלוהים איתי לנצח , אלוהים איתי לעולם ועד. Literally these translate as God is with me forever but I think always and forever are very similar in meaning in this situation.

You can write it vertically in the same way that you can write in Roman script vertically.
O
K
?
ב
ס
ד
ר
?
However that looks quite strange, and usually you would rotate the letters if you're writing vertically so that it still reads right to left (or in this case up to down).


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> You can write it vertically in the same way that you can write in Roman script vertically.
> ...
> However that looks quite strange, and usually you would rotate the letters if you're writing vertically so that it still reads right to left (or in this case up to down).


Maybe the requester assumed that Hebrew is written traditionally from top down, like Chinese or Japanese. Well, obviously it's not.


----------

